# GH or Peptides???



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

What are everyone's views regarding GH verses peptides? Do you rate one superior to another? I know it depends on the quality of both but if both products were good what would you use?

Cheers


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Money no object, rHGH is superior.

However, since unfortunately money is quite a big object for most of us, peptides have their place...to a limit.

My personal opinion is that peptides work up to the equivalent of maybe 3/4iu pharma growth per day, but beyond that I think peptides cannot compete.

Again, just my opinion and there are many more knowledgeable and experienced guys on here that may say otherwise, I'd be interested to hear thoughts/experience on this too.


----------



## Filip (Oct 30, 2014)

Is good to go ipamorelin+mod-grf in 21 age? Is there some better/worse effect than eldery men?


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

It's fine to do at 21


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fina said:


> Money no object, rHGH is superior.
> 
> However, since unfortunately money is quite a big object for most of us, peptides have their place...to a limit.
> 
> ...


why is rHGH superior to peptides when you consider that GH is a synthetic product that negatively effects the bodies own production and only has one Iso form (22da) opposed to peptides releasing natural GH and it contains all the Iso forms??

the only real benefit to using GH is that you can dose higher but then most are using fake chances GH and dose stupidly high doses far more than they need and the body can handle, a saturation dose of a GHRP & GHRH mix of clinical peptides will release approx 1.1iu of your own GH, so using the standard 3 x day protocol you can get approx 3.5iu of GH.....



Filip said:


> Is good to go ipamorelin+mod-grf in 21 age? Is there some better/worse effect than eldery men?


none what so ever, the results are more noticeable in older guys just on the way that peptides work....


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

@Pscarb Where would you recommend grabbing peptides from in the UK at the minute? I have used propeptides in the past but cant seem to find their website anymore


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i get mine from here when i order from the UK

https://www.purepeptidesuk.com


----------



## Filip (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you for answe Pscarb.

Another question, do you think that 3x 100 mcg of each (ipam+modr) daily for 4-6 months + 2 times a week PEG-MGF (maybe 300 mcg per injection) only in rest days 4w ON 4w OFF in OFF-Seasson before comp cycle is good choice?


----------



## kingpyn (Jun 5, 2014)

> Thank you for answe Pscarb.
> 
> Another question, do you think that 3x 100 mcg of each (ipam+modr) daily for 4-6 months + 2 times a week PEG-MGF (maybe 300 mcg per injection) only in rest days 4w ON 4w OFF in OFF-Seasson before comp cycle is good choice?


Excuse me, I'm not Pscarb but, what are you looking for with this protocol?


----------



## kingpyn (Jun 5, 2014)

> why is rHGH superior to peptides when you consider that GH is a synthetic product that negatively effects the bodies own production and only has one Iso form (22da) opposed to peptides releasing natural GH and it contains all the Iso forms??
> 
> the only real benefit to using GH is that you can dose higher but then most are using fake chances GH and dose stupidly high doses far more than they need and the body can handle, a saturation dose of a GHRP & GHRH mix of clinical peptides will release approx 1.1iu of your own GH, so using the standard 3 x day protocol you can get approx 3.5iu of GH.....
> 
> none what so ever, the results are more noticeable in older guys just on the way that peptides work....


@Pscarb: so, I can understand that using saturation dose of (for example) ipa+grf 3 x day is better than 3.5 UI of synthetic GH? As far as I understood, 3-4UI of GH is a very good starting point for common people.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Filip said:


> Thank you for answe Pscarb.
> 
> Another question, do you think that 3x 100 mcg of each (ipam+modr) daily for 4-6 months + 2 times a week PEG-MGF (maybe 300 mcg per injection) only in rest days 4w ON 4w OFF in OFF-Seasson before comp cycle is good choice?


the IPAM and Mod protocol is good but not sure what you are going to get from that low amount of pMGF plus pMGF is better suited when micro dosed in the muscle trained but at a higher dose than what you intend to use, so i would say you would get pretty much nothing apart from a pump with pMGF



kingpyn said:


> @Pscarb: so, I can understand that using saturation dose of (for example) ipa+grf 3 x day is better than 3.5 UI of synthetic GH? As far as I understood, 3-4UI of GH is a very good starting point for common people.


so what you are asking is 3.5iu of natural GH (the one that got you from boy to man) from 3 x day protocol of peptides (not cheap crap but clinical) better than the same dose from a synthetic GH that has 1/7th of the natural Isoforms that make up natural GH........

there is no starting point you use the amount of GH to achieve your goals........the problem is that many look for side effects from GH to prove it works, peptide work because they release natural GH something you cannot be sure of with synthetic GH unless you are aiming to use Pharma?


----------



## Filip (Oct 30, 2014)

My plan is to have soma progress in ON also in OFF, in off i would like to keep gains from ON, get better vascularity, stay lean (from GHRH/GHRP), keep some muscle volume (from peg-mgf and maybe slin), maybe some new muscle cells.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> why is rHGH superior to peptides when you consider that GH is a synthetic product that negatively effects the bodies own production and only has one Iso form (22da) opposed to peptides releasing natural GH and it contains all the Iso forms??
> 
> the only real benefit to using GH is that you can dose higher but then most are using fake chances GH and dose stupidly high doses far more than they need and the body can handle, a saturation dose of a GHRP & GHRH mix of clinical peptides will release approx 1.1iu of your own GH, so using the standard 3 x day protocol you can get approx 3.5iu of GH.....
> 
> none what so ever, the results are more noticeable in older guys just on the way that peptides work....


When I say superior, I mean in the sense that as bodybuilders/strength/whatever, many are seeking more than what peptides alone can provide, whereas GH has no limit since it is the end product. Good to know how the peptides translate though, I didn't know that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Filip said:


> My plan is to have soma progress in ON also in OFF, in off i would like to keep gains from ON, get better vascularity, stay lean (from GHRH/GHRP), keep some muscle volume (from peg-mgf and maybe slin), maybe some new muscle cells.


you wont keep muscle gains from a steroid cycle with peptides or GH or even insulin as steroids make existing muscle bigger and these other peptides go towards creating new muscles, they are two different things, what they can do is keep you lean (within reason) as you raise your cals (slowly) to maintain your gains.....



Fina said:


> When I say superior, I mean in the sense that as bodybuilders/strength/whatever, many are seeking more than what peptides alone can provide, whereas GH has no limit since it is the end product. Good to know how the peptides translate though, I didn't know that.


GH has a limit you cannot just take loads and expect more results the body does not work like that i am afraid, Peptides release natural GH which is far better than synthetic GH for what ever goal you are aiming for.......


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i get mine from here when i order from the UK
> 
> https://www.purepeptidesuk.com


Is there much difference between the EU + US range. US range is much cheaper but is it because it's worse?

Also will i get a decent amount of GH from GHRP-6 alone or would you stack it? I want to use GHRP-6 for appetite aswell as GH.

This would be on top of my current AAS cycle (high Test + high Tren).

Thanks ffor sharing your knowledge.


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

My first order of peps has just arrived from uk-peptides.com. Ordered Wednesday at 3.30pm and they were in my hand before lunch on Thursday. Also my couple of questions prior to my ordering were replied to almost instantly.

Just thought i'd share lol :thumb


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice one Pscarb. Always top informative answers off you. As a person that hasn't run peps for a while is the protocol in your sticky still the best way? Where has it gone by the way?

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all the stickies will be put back at some point after the software upgrade but you can find it here on my web site

Team Pscarb - Peptide Article


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Topman. Thanks very much.


----------



## Filip (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you Pscarb for answers and very useful informations in your article.

I will start ipam + mod 100 mcg 3 times a day morning after wake up, 30 minutes before meal 1 (5 whole eggs with vegetable), second injection post workout 30 minutes after I will have a protein with fruits and the last one 2 hours after last meal (fish with baked potatoes and vegetable)

Is it right or is better some other meal plan during these peptides, add carbs or fats, or timing? I suppose with better release during low carb diet, because I know that insulin increase causes decrease HGH release.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> all the stickies will be put back at some point after the software upgrade but you can find it here on my web site
> 
> Team Pscarb - Peptide Article


Quick question mate

Is it worth taking GHRP6 100mcg x 3 daily alongside a cycle?

Like long term, say if you did it over a year or two alongside b+c, how significant would the difference be?

Please don't lecture me on eating/training properly, assume my question is if YOU were to


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

WilsonR6 said:


> Quick question mate
> 
> Is it worth taking GHRP6 100mcg x 3 daily alongside a cycle?
> 
> ...


Nice approach to ask for advice.


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Right, all ordered and vie done some research on here. Does this look ok please

Training days - morning/pwo - 100mcg ghrp 2/100mcg mod grf. Pre bed - 200mcg ipam/100mvg mod grf

Non training - Morning/afternoon/pre bed as above

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave_shorts said:


> Nice approach to ask for advice.


yea i thought that lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

richyd said:


> Right, all ordered and vie done some research on here. Does this look ok please
> 
> Training days - morning/pwo - 100mcg ghrp 2/100mcg mod grf. Pre bed - 200mcg ipam/100mvg mod grf
> 
> ...


that is ok, are you switching to IPAM pre bed for its benefit to sleep?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> that is ok, are you switching to IPAM pre bed for its benefit to sleep?


how long does it usually take to see the improved sleep benefits?

ive got to say my sleep hasnt improved any over the past week (started ipam & cjc no dac 100mcg x3 per day 10 days ago)

i must admit i was disappointed that my order took 3 days to arrive and it *wasnt* packaged with ice bags, does keeping the unmixed peps frozen have a large impact on quality or am i likely fretting over nothing?


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks, Yeah that was the thinking behind it. Does it look ok? I don't get problems normally with gyno and water retention with gear, so I thought I'd give ghrp 2 a go as I read it's slightly stronger. Then run the Ipamorelin for its gh and make use of its sleep benefits at night.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

swole troll said:


> how long does it usually take to see the improved sleep benefits?
> ive got to say my sleep hasnt improved any over the past week (started ipam & cjc no dac 100mcg x3 per day 10 days ago)
> 
> i must admit i was disappointed that my order took 3 days to arrive and it *wasnt* packaged with ice bags, does keeping the unmixed peps frozen have a large impact on quality or am i likely fretting over nothing?


sleep improvements imo happen at larger doses than saturated dose for IPAM

as long as the package was not in extreme heat then they will be fine there is no need to pack them with ice/cool bags when in transit....



richyd said:


> Thanks, Yeah that was the thinking behind it. Does it look ok? I don't get problems normally with gyno and water retention with gear, so I thought I'd give ghrp 2 a go as I read it's slightly stronger. Then run the Ipamorelin for its gh and make use of its sleep benefits at night.


GHRP-2 and IPAM are both GHRP peptides and they both release GH naturally, GHRP-2 gives a slightly higher pulse but also raises cortisol and prolactin.....because GHRP-2 has these traits and that it also pulses GH then you can get water retention and prolactin gyro from it but this depends where it was sourced and if it is clinical grade....

when i use GHRP-2 i cannot use more than 50% saturation dose as it gives me prolactin Gyno.....


----------

